# Superfly on HBO Live Thread (Not the movie)



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Starting 10.15 PM Eastern

:bbb


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Thx, I thought you meant the 1970s movie, but this is just as exciting!!!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Slimtrae said:


> Thx, I thought you meant the 1970s movie, but this is just as exciting!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Anyone got a link? Really don't want to miss this one.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It's almost time!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Chocolatito!
War Estrada!
War Inoue!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't care who wins, just give me a good night of fights please.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Not a lot between em so far..


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Heating up nicely


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Of course this card is living up to the hype already just three rounds in.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

My shit is fucking up, but I think Cuadras is edging it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bro what is max talking about with this "Charisma" stuff?

Cuadras is gonna peter out, no doubt about it


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Cuadras needs to stop switching ffs


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Shit commentary from Sky. Terrible.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cuadras REFUSING to follow the script


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That round was closer, I like Estradas work more but Cuadras keeps working.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome exchanges


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That gas tank is low, its gotta be


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Shit commentary from Sky. Terrible.


Still have Estrada winning, but the rounds are so close, Cuadras could well be ahead. Certainly closer than what Sky have it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice round from Estrada there.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Still have Estrada winning, but the rounds are so close, Cuadras could well be ahead. Certainly closer than what Sky have it


My shit was cutting in and out all kinds the first 3 rounds, whats your rbr.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Big round for Estrada


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> My shit was cutting in and out all kinds the first 3 rounds, whats your rbr.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/superfly-undercard-live-mainevent.99334/


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Great round for Gallito. Cuadras looks tired.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Why does Estrada's gloves look wayyyy bigger?


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Estrada coming up stronger


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Cuadras needs to land something big.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Estrada has to pick it up, he's the more talented fighter tbh but hasn't taken it out of 2nd gear


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

such trash commentating today.. Estrada is whooping that ass...

HBO pushing cuadras hard...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Thought thst was a nice comeback round.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BOOM!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> such trash commentating today.. Estrada is whooping that ass...
> 
> HBO pushing cuadras hard...


While I think HBO is going a little overboard, Estrada needs to do more imo.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DOWN GOES CUADRAS!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> While I think HBO is going a little overboard, Estrada needs to do more imo.


there u go... as I said Estrada is whooping that ads !!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

My shit is behind as fuck


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Very good fight but we need a turn here to make it greatm


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> My shit is behind as fuck


Mine started late and it's choppy as fuck


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Estrada stole that one


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Not as dominant as Sky think but Cuadras needs a KK


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Estrada will likely get robbed if the judges are as dumb as these 2 boneheads on HBO... or have it super close to the HBO favorite... they have made it clear who they want to win..


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cuadras is taking all the power shots


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

7-5 type deal with a knockdown.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Estrada edged it.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I missed the first half of the fight, Cuadras took round 12.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Estrada definitely edged it. 1 or 2 points.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

SKY going full retard here. It was close in terms of rounds.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Same I think Gallo edged it.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

That was a really good round. Estrada looked the more dangerous and controlling in terms of ring generalship. Cuadras is legit though


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Wasnt a robbery though.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Good fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Haha correct this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

hahahahahhaah what did I tell you guys... HBO fucked Estrada hard...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SMH!!!! Buffer fucked up!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Michael Buffer botching names again


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hahahahahha yess!! Justice!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG THANK YOU BOXING GODS FOR TAKING CARE OF MY BOY!!!!!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky had Estrada 7 up. :lol:


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Classic. I think I've only seen him screw up like that one other time.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Good fight. Wouldn't mind seeing it again down the line.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesus what a farce lol


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Sky had Estrada 7 up. :lol:


sky aren't boneheadslike HBO commentators fuck those guys!!! always pushing an agenda instead of calling it right!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

WAR GALLO :bbb

thought they robbed him for a sec :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> sky aren't boneheadslike HBO commentators fuck those guys!!! always pushing an agenda instead of calling it right!!


Sky were pushing a pro Estrada agenda before a punch was thrown. It was a close fight that Estrada edged. Nothing more.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

@Doc

Props to Estrada, he did something Chocolol couldn't, in knocking down Cuadras.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking fight that, thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hoping Inoue is tested here.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> @Doc
> 
> Props to Estrada, he did something Chocolol couldn't, in knocking down Cuadras.


we all know why, because Estrada is better... and chocolate has been running from the rematch since... 

but my dream won't realize chocolate about to get his ass whooped again and Estrada going to show chocolate how to handle the Thai tornado...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Hoping Inoue is tested here.


 I have my doubts but hoping as well.. probably a fast KO to appease viewers and start the hype.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc has Estrada's balls in his mouth.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> I have my doubts but hoping as well.. probably a fast KO to appease viewers and start the hype.


This dude has never been stopped.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i had it 7-5 Estrada + the knockdown

Estrada would land more effectively in the exchanges


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> we all know why, because Estrada is better... and chocolate has been running from the rematch since...
> 
> but my dream won't realize chocolate about to get his ass whooped again and Estrada going to show chocolate how to handle the Thai tornado...


:yep Hater.

In all seriousness though, let's hope Roman wins this, we really need to see that Gallo/Choco rematch.

And yeh, I think Estrada matches up better with the Thai, and beats him more comfortably.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Hoping Inoue is tested here.


Seems unlikely tbf, just a showcase really. Shame because he ain't the finished article by any means


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :yep Hater.
> 
> In all seriousness though, let's hope Roman wins this, we really need to see that Gallo/Choco rematch.
> 
> And yeh, I think Estrada matches up better with the Thai, and beats him more comfortably.


I hope our dream realizes then buddy 

but I have my doubts, think the Thai takes it again much clearer.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hate to go against a fellow boricua, but Inoue is gonna beat the brakes off of him


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

What a fucking fight!!! Had Estrada winning also with KD the difference. Both guys amazing. Estas si son peleas no mamaditas!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

this is my first inoue fight


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

So much more than just a banger. Gonna be hard to beat if he has a beard.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn he got a nice uppercut


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO going over board as always... PR guy is not folding and at times pushing forward.. putting a good effort and giving Inoue good competition.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Inoue fighting flat. i remember him having better combinations than this?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

It needs to be said that HBO's dickriding is revolting


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Inoue's left to the body is sick as fuck.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> It needs to be said that HBO's dickriding is revolting


is it possible to have balls and stick in mouth? HBO has clearly shown it's possible.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I love body punching.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

regardless of HBO forcing inoue into stardom... I'm impressed with his stalking ability and hard hitting shots.

Hope to see him improve those skills..


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cleveland takes another L


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> is it possible to have balls and stick in mouth? HBO has clearly shown it's possible.


exactly, I mean I got it, Inoue is good, great hook good jab, future in the division, but dammit be fair


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I love body punching.


My absolute favorite form of offense in this sport.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

funny, I was sitting at the car wash today reading the WSJ article on ol' dude, good for him having a solid job.

btw he runs 4 miles before work


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Inoue delivered, he's fairly consistent in his style.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> funny, I was sitting at the car wash today reading the WSJ article on ol' dude, good for him having a solid job.
> 
> btw he runs 4 miles before work


You can't box forever, he's a high level boxer with a high level job. Best of both worlds imo


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Thai machine and his specialness overlooked because of who he unseated... hope to see him unseat chocolate again and show it was no hiccup.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You can't box forever, he's a high level boxer with a high level job. Best of both worlds imo


exactly bro he exceeded expectations only boxing part time, imagine if he dedicated all his time to it.

I mean shit, he's sedentary for 8 hours a day


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Estrada needs to do more imo.





Zopilote said:


> I think Estrada edged it.


Carlos "El Principe" Estrada!

The fight didn't disappoint one bit.

Classic flash vs textbook/fire vs ice stuff.

The Gonzalez fight was no fluke.

Cuadras fought like a dancing tiger, exceeded expectations and has come a long way from a non-descript splinter champ.

Minimized Estrada's combo prowess with angles, was active, mixed fighting and boxing - he fought the right fight - he did all he could.

Estrada was blowin' it, hijo.

He almost blew it.

To be fair, this was the worst type of opponent for his methodical/one paced/modern Marquez style - remember how hard he struggled with Joebert "poor man's Pac" Alvarez, @Zopilote ?

Still, Estrada was far from his best - way too ponderous.

Anyway, Estrada has finally arrived.

It's time to dinamita his way through the division.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

choco looks strange


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Supafly


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Rungsi RD1


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chocolatito is shot


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone else think Chocolatitio looks weird? like he has the flu or something

looks disinterested


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This will be a classic


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My god, Sor Rungvisai is strong as fuck.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

1-1 imo


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> anyone else think Chocolatitio looks weird? like he has the flu or something
> 
> looks disinterested


He always looks like this until he picks up the pace and then HBO rides him hard for it...

chocolate is fucking up thought he needs to channel his inner counter punching ability and box him wirh angles instead of thinking his offensive skills will pay the bills... it's only going to give the Thai better shot at recreating what happened last time...

if chocolate is unable to employ a new gameplan it just shows how much he relies on his offensive boxing ability to win and lacks the back foot abilities.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

chocolates game plan fire with fire is a bad move...

going to get taken out again.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzalez is getting hit by some serious counters


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This is fucking awesome


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ohhhhh


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

CHANGE THE GAMEPLAN DUDE!!!!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Its overrrrr


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

There we go. End of Choco.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-1 for Ringo


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn!!!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Over!!!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sparked!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit. That's it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

something was wrong with Gonzalez. not even much of a fan of him. but he was off tonight..


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

This is what I feared from Roman after the loss. His confidence is gone.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck!! Rungvi is a fucking bull!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't think the first fight was a fluke. Rungivisai is just a better fighter.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Fucking nice.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The king has fallen


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

can't wait for this interview


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Choc is shot


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

God damn...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rungvisai just came in so confident. I didn't think he won the first fight but in his mind he did and he carried that going forward doing more of what gave him success, taking it right to him relentlessly.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I didn't think the first fight was a fluke. Rungivisai is just a better fighter.


I wouldnt say better, stronger and bigger imo...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This gives me no pleasure.Something had gone badly wrong for Roman.
He didn't look right even before the bell and he's done now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> something was wrong with Gonzalez. not even much of a fan of him. but he was off tonight..


He wasn't there mentally.

That first fight crushed his spirit.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc said:


> He always looks like this until he picks up the pace and then HBO rides him hard for it...
> 
> chocolate is fucking up thought he needs to channel his inner counter punching ability and box him wirh angles instead of thinking his offensive skills will pay the bills... it's only going to give the Thai better shot at recreating what happened last time...
> 
> if chocolate is unable to employ a new gameplan it just shows how much he relies on his offensive boxing ability to win and lacks the back foot abilities.


nah something different. from the face off i thought he looked different. something was off with him tonight


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn... a loss hasnt hit me this hard in years.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

sorry @Zopilote

I mentioned chocolate came with the wrong game plan... he obviously can't storm through the Thai machine as shown in part 1 and instead of employing a more counter punching defensive fight he again fought fire with fire and went out in his style instead of trying to change his style like a true great to win...

this is why Estrada will whoop the Thai machine he is a more complete fighter and a better boxing ability when it comes to outboxing opponents in the back foot and also can be aggressive...

chocolate is just an amazing offensive fighter against guys his size but needs to accomadate his style when facing bigger foes like this one.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

When Chocolatito hit Rungvi, it was like he was hitting a wall. Fucking unmovable. This was a goner for Chocolatito since round 1.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This guy vs Inoue. Yes please.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I wouldnt say better, stronger and bigger imo...


Maybe I might've over done it, but he's been a savage his career. The guy was a punch away from stopping Cuadras who both Estrada and Choco struggled with. The guy is a damn good fighter, but yes, he is so big and strong.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems like Roman ran out of Superman punches


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> He wasn't there mentally.
> 
> That first fight crushed his spirit.


The hype got to his head. He thought he was unbeatable. That L on his record has looked to have ruined him mentally.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow. This dude got stopped in his first two fights and now is top dog


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn. I feel for the guy.

But yeah, let's get the Inoue fight on!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to say, I love me some Sor Rungvisai. The man is like a fucking wall.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> sorry @Zopilote
> 
> I mentioned chocolate came with the wrong game plan... he obviously can't storm through the Thai machine as shown in part 1 and instead of employing a more counter punching defensive fight he again fought fire with fire and went out in his style instead of trying to change his style like a true great to win...
> 
> ...


Roman's confidence was gone in this fight...he tried to do his usual deal, but seemed like he didn't have the confidence, and looked very hesitant. As a huge Choco fan, I'm heart broken, but as boxing fan I'm very excited to see Srisaket vs Estrada. Bring it on, baby!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He is only 30 years old, Chocolatito can make a short comeback


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rungs and Inoye would deliver a five star match in the Tokyo Dome


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Wow. This dude got stopped in his first two fights and now is top dog


His story is amazing.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> He wasn't there mentally.
> 
> That first fight crushed his spirit.


guess so man. he looked totally different from the get go. crazy how a controversial SD can do that to a guy


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Rungvisai just came in so confident. I didn't think he won the first fight but in his mind he did and he carried that going forward doing more of what gave him success, taking it right to him relentlessly.


I thought he looked better, I liked the cute defensive work he did, that extra training did the world of good it seems


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I love this dude. He's a monster.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I thought he looked better, I liked the cute defensive work he did, that extra training did the world of good it seems


:lol: I like how Roy Jones was saying he might've overtrained only to have him absolutely demolish Choco.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Roman's confidence was gone in this fight...he tried to do his usual deal, but seemed like he didn't have the confidence, and looked very hesitant. As a huge Choco fan, I'm heart broken, but as boxing fan I'm very excited to see Srisaket vs Estrada. Bring it on, baby!!


can't wait that's the super fight now  and the only fight worth waiting for...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I love this dude. He's a monster.


He should fight Inoue for the right to that nickname


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

That was a scary KO. They could of counted to 100.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I love this dude. He's a monster.


chocolate made it easy to play into the Thai machines strengths... needed to outbox him on the back foot for 6 rounds weaken him and then step up the aggressiveness late which is the chocolates bread and butter... even GGG changes up his style when going up a hard hitting slugger ie lemiuex. chocolate couldn't adjust.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> can't wait that's the super fight now  and the only fight worth waiting for...


And the winner to face Inoue!!!

Supafly is hot fire right now!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I love this dude. He's a monster.


I'm watching the UFC now, and Joe Rogan just started talking about wide shoulders :lol: Brilliant.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have to confirm every post I like for some reason wtf.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - You have made The Immortal One proud, Srisaket.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Ride like the wind
> Fight proud, my son
> You're the defender
> Mexico has sent


We've talked about it before, Z.

Estrada - Srisaket is going to be beyond brutal.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Who are we supposed to favour over this guy? Iron chin, strong as a bull and hits like w truck.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> We've talked about it before, Z.
> 
> Estrada - Srisaket is going to be beyond brutal.


Fucking right, my friend!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Who are we supposed to favour over this guy? Iron chin, strong as a bull and hits like w truck.


Estrada and Inoue are the only ones, and even then it's a very tough night for them.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Who are we supposed to favour over this guy? Iron chin, strong as a bull and hits like w truck.


I'd favor Inoue, everyone hurts to the body...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd favor Inoue, everyone hurts to the body...


Inoue has been nowhere near a ring with quality like Cuadras or Gonzalez. We don't even know if Inoue can take a shot yet. To favour him over this cunt is a wee bit silly at this juncture.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd favor Inoue, everyone hurts to the body...


Punches only make Rungvisai stronger :lol:.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Inoue has been nowhere near a ring with quality like Cuadras or Gonzalez. We don't even know if Inoue can take a shot yet. To favour him over this cunt is a wee bit silly at this juncture.


Haha not betting the house on it and I'm no expert.

If it happens I'll take avy bets. :bbb


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Punches only make Rungvisai stronger :lol:.


You guys are right though, a bit premature but I got a feeling.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

So this guy went from being a Thai fighter, to boxing at what, age 22? Getting stopped his first two fights to becoming the new King


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Who are we supposed to favour over this guy? Iron chin, strong as a bull and hits like w truck.


Estrada with his counter punching will have something to say


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Srisaket is a nightmare for anyone
Inoue doesn't look THAT good to me
Gonzalez had a great, great career
I want to die


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I got pictures with mr ohashi, inoue and viloria, could have got one with chavez jr too but couldn't be bothered


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Thai mashes all these mortals. He just sparked an ATG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rungvisai is becoming my favorite fighter. Estrada/Rungvisai is going to be painful for me.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Rungvisai is becoming my favorite fighter. Estrada/Rungvisai is going to be painful for me.


Painful for Estrada too.

Limped past Cuadras and got done by Gonzalez, the dude the Thai just ended.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If Srisaket beats Estrada he's top 5 p4p for me, I think it's a beautiful clash of styles

I'll have money on him over Inoue if that happens, awful, awful style for him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Painful for Estrada too.
> 
> Limped past Cuadras and got done by Gonzalez, the dude the Thai just ended.


FOr sure, the guy is no joke. Almost stopped Cuadras who both Gonzalez and Estrada struggled with. Now, I wouldn't doubt this guy beating Inoue and Estrada. I think Estrada might be the toughest fight for him though.

I do think he beats Inoue though. Horrific style for Inoue. Guy is strong like a fucking bull and only gets stronger if you resist.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> FOr sure, the guy is no joke. Almost stopped Cuadras who both Gonzalez and Estrada struggled with. Now, I wouldn't doubt this guy beating Inoue and Estrada. I think Estrada might be the toughest fight for him though.
> 
> I do think he beats Inoue though. Horrific style for Inoue. Guy is strong like a fucking bull and only gets stronger if you resist.


You seen his resume? Littered with cans. He's fought like 4 good guys.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe I had one too many drinks but I don't find any complexity to Ringo, I think fight #1 shows he got Choco at the right time.

:dberry


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> FOr sure, the guy is no joke. Almost stopped Cuadras who both Gonzalez and Estrada struggled with. Now, I wouldn't doubt this guy beating Inoue and Estrada. I think Estrada might be the toughest fight for him though.
> 
> I do think he beats Inoue though. Horrific style for Inoue. Guy is strong like a fucking bull and only gets stronger if you resist.


I see it the other way around to be honest. I hate the SSR matchup for Estrada and don't think Estrada would have much of a path to victory at all. Inoue's reliance on his power may also spell his own doom, but if anyone is going to hurt him, he'd be the one to do it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> I see it the other way around to be honest. I hate the SSR matchup for Estrada and don't think Estrada would have much of a path to victory at all. Inoue's reliance on his power may also spell his own doom, but if anyone is going to hurt him, he'd be the one to do it.


Inoue is just as big too. For sure, Inoue *might* be the only one to put a dent in that armor. I just think banging with Rungvisai will spell doom for anyone.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Maybe I had one too many drinks but I don't find any complexity to Ringo, I think fight #1 shows he got Choco at the right time.
> 
> :dberry


I don't know if there's ever a time Choco doesn't have fits against him, he's massive, hits hard, has an iron chin and is actually a pretty tidy boxer, there's nothing complex, he's not hard to figure out, but knowing how to beat him and being able to do it are not the same thing



poorface said:


> I see it the other way around to be honest. I hate the SSR matchup for Estrada and don't think Estrada would have much of a path to victory at all. Inoue's reliance on his power may also spell his own doom, but if anyone is going to hurt him, he'd be the one to do it.


Estrada's got very good movement, good stamina and is a superb combination puncher, and also has a very good jab, he's got the tools to keep Srisaket off of him and beat him, but it's a tough fight

I think Inoue's too easy to hit, I think he'd get executed at some point


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> You seen his resume? Littered with cans. He's fought like 4 good guys.


This is from Wikipedia:

"When he arrived in Bangkok, he had to walk more than 60 miles by foot to apply for a job as a trash collector at a department store in order to feed himself. Life was so difficult for him that he sometimes had to eat leftovers he collected from the garbage just to survive."

The man is a legend.

And if he really was a Muay Thai fighter or something like that before turning to boxing, he may be used to getting his face kicked. Chocolatito's punches were just tickling him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ken Barlow said:


> Estrada's got very good movement, good stamina and is a superb combination puncher, and also has a very good jab, he's got the tools to keep Srisaket off of him and beat him, but it's a tough fight


Nah, Estrada's feet, while ok when he moves backwards, aren't fast enough to avoid confrontation, make it a relatively quiet fight or at least make some kind of difference.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Ken Barlow said:


> I think Inoue's too easy to hit, I think he'd get executed at some point


I think that's plausible but I don't see it happening at this weight class. I also think he's capable of being more defensively careful against guys who aren't as overmatched as much of his recent opposition.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

So proud of Inoue, I was a bit nervous for him fighting a bigger man but his self-belief and confidence along with his power really won it for him.

So sad for Choco. That was not Choco in there, it was a shell of a fighter who was P4P#1. He needs to sit down and really think about calling it a day.

Right now, I see Estrada at #1, Cuadras #2, Rungvisai at #3 and Inoue at #4. Hopefully Inoue will take some more interim bouts to polish his game before taking them on.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, Estrada's feet, while ok when he moves backwards, aren't fast enough to avoid confrontation, make it a relatively quiet fight or at least make some kind of difference.


Estrada doesn't get any love... all good...

he'll earn his respect in due time.

the superfight looms.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ken Barlow said:


> I don't know if there's ever a time Choco doesn't have fits against him, he's massive, hits hard, has an iron chin and is actually a pretty tidy boxer, there's nothing complex, he's not hard to figure out, but knowing how to beat him and being able to do it are not the same thing
> 
> Estrada's got very good movement, good stamina and is a superb combination puncher, and also has a very good jab, he's got the tools to keep Srisaket off of him and beat him, but it's a tough fight
> 
> I think Inoue's too easy to hit, I think he'd get executed at some point


I thought Choco won the 1st fight, keep in mind this was after going up a division and a bit past prime.

Ringo is a tough night for anyone, I'm just saying I don't see him as this complex problem, not taking anything away from him either, I just don't see him as this invincible monster he's being made out to be.

Still I've been wrong many times before, time will tell.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

RungV is big and strong, that's all. A hard mountain to climb but I'm pretty confident Estrada can conquer him. 

Cuadras was a more difficult puzzle to solve.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I didn't think the first fight was a fluke. Rungivisai is just a better fighter.


Fuck no Lol! Choco is not for this weight class. He was never going to dominate like in prior divisions. This was his 4th weight class and they were FULL. Meaning he didn't just cherry pick opponents to win titles, he stayed and fought the best in each division. This was just too much for him. It was costing him more energy and was lacking strength and power to dominate consistently. You can tell just in prior fights with opponents of lesser quality. It was only a matter of time until someone got him. Too much wear and tear for this division. He got to win his 4th division title and reached the pinnacle but his time is up!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cuadras is a pain in the ass to watch let alone fight. Good fight from Estrada but it was more Cuadras gassing pretty early than anything Estrada was going. Could've went either way but I had I had Estrada by a point.

Inoue looked good enough against a guy who was in there to just run and survive. Hard to really shine against that type of fighter but Monster's jab is fucking aces. I loved Ward's Ike Quartey shout out. Inoue hits so fucking hard, every punch had a thud. Even my dad was saying "Jesus Christ, even his grazes have thuds". Think Estrada boxes his ears off right now though.

Sad about Gonzalez, an ATG who didn't have it tonight. Will always be a fan and I'm super interested in where he goes from here. He seemed to have a hard time with Ring's movements from the Southpaw stance, he just couldn't get set enough to plant and deliver, not to mention he looked lethargic as fuck in the dressing room even. Even the staredown had a lazy feel to it.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> So proud of Inoue, I was a bit nervous for him fighting a bigger man but his self-belief and confidence along with his power really won it for him.
> 
> So sad for Choco. That was not Choco in there, it was a shell of a fighter who was P4P#1. He needs to sit down and really think about calling it a day.
> 
> Right now, I see Estrada at #1, Cuadras #2, Rungvisai at #3 and Inoue at #4. Hopefully Inoue will take some more interim bouts to polish his game before taking them on.


Bigger man? Inoue looked like a damn Bantamweight lol. Inoue will easily move up to higher divisions later in his career.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The End


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been rooting vs Gonzalez for the last 3 fights but that's still hard to watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The monster will rein supreme


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Naw, Monster showed some ******(no pun intended) vs a part time banker tonight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> You seen his resume? Littered with cans. He's fought like 4 good guys.


Had to wait for his WBC shot for years.

Was on his way to beating Cuadras before head clash and just beat Gonzalez twice.

I'd judge him on that rather than the cans.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I feel a lot like a Mcgregor fan after seeing choco like that


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The monster will rein supreme


Srisaket destroys him I reckon. How many of Inoue's fights have you watched? Bar Kono and Carmona--and that win only looks good in retrospect after his fight with Cuadras and he caused Inoue hassle--Monster has been treading water since Narvaez. Suffered multiple hand injuries too.

Inoue is excellent but he looks less than flawless when pushed back. I think the Thai has the strength, size, toughness and power to push him back fairly consistently.

I think Estrada is a tougher fight for Srisaket, but that Inoue would beat Estrada.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> So proud of Inoue, I was a bit nervous for him fighting a bigger man but his self-belief and confidence along with his power really won it for him.
> 
> So sad for Choco. That was not Choco in there, it was a shell of a fighter who was P4P#1. He needs to sit down and really think about calling it a day.
> 
> Right now, I see Estrada at #1, Cuadras #2, Rungvisai at #3 and Inoue at #4. Hopefully Inoue will take some more interim bouts to polish his game before taking them on.[/QUOTE


noue weighed more and was taller than him. Don't be fooled by him fighting at higher weights previously, Inoue is the bigger man.

Inoue is no.1

Srisaket is no.2

Estrada is no.3

I don't think this order can really be disputed.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


>


Hentai is a reversed Donaire.
Gomez?! WTF, @Flea Man 

That's why _(aside from some other deficiencies) _he struggled _(relatively)_ in some of his fights - he isn't good at cracking defense through technique - he relies heavily on his speed and power.

He needs something to work with.

And Srisaket will oblige him.

There's a difference between walking through flaccid Chococock's slaps and explosive tentacle attack.

Or Estrada's deadly combos which were minimized by Cuadras' trololo-movement, as Juan Francisco, same as Marquez, needs to have his feet planted firmly when pressing forward & putting punches together.



Zopilote said:


> He's got the stance, the combinations, counters, and body work...but does he have Marquez' mental strength.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Hentai is a reversed Donaire.
> Gomez?! WTF, @Flea Man
> 
> That's why _(aside from some other deficiencies) _he struggled _(relatively)_ in some of his fights - he isn't good at cracking defense through technique - he relies heavily on his speed and power.
> ...


Inoue does remind me of Gomez going forward. He doesn't remind me of him going backwards though.

Good point about Srisaket fighting bigger guys. But at the same time Carmona had Inoue on the ropes. If he breaks his brittle hands on the iron Siamese head he will get annihilated even faster.

Estrada is truly excellent. But Srisaket's hand speed and variety is getting a bit underrated I think. He's no Veeraphol in the technical department, but he reminds me a bit of a bigger Borkorsor.

And yes, he's bigger than Borkorsor. 36 hour weigh in's and all that....


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Had to wait for his WBC shot for years.
> 
> Was on his way to beating Cuadras before head clash and just beat Gonzalez twice.
> 
> I'd judge him on that rather than the cans.


Oh I agree, I just find it strange why such a formidable fighter would be fighting 5-6 cans a year. I see he fought Yaegashi in his pro debut. Tough.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Oh I agree, I just find it strange why such a formidable fighter would be fighting 5-6 cans a year. I see he fought Yaegashi in his pro debut. Tough.


Although allegedly he had bouts beforehand, he wasn't a Muay Thai guy so he was inexperienced either way.

You know what the Thais are like. World class fighters without a world class fight become local attractions, bowling over chumps on a regular basis. The only way they can make any money for him or out of him really as there's little funds to get someone over for a decent fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Although allegedly he had bouts beforehand, he wasn't a Muay Thai guy so he was inexperienced either way.
> 
> You know what the Thais are like. World class fighters without a world class fight become local attractions, bowling over chumps on a regular basis. The only way they can make any money for him or out of him really as there's little funds to get someone over for a decent fight.


Do you see either Estrada or Inoue beating him?

I wouldn't be putting Inoue in with him just yet personally.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Do you see either Estrada or Inoue beating him?
> 
> I wouldn't be putting Inoue in with him just yet personally.


I think Estrada has a better chance against Srisaket, but I think Inoue has a better chance with Estrada.

Srisaket seems all wrong for Inoue, although he might walk straight into Inoue's punches. I just think he can back him up consistently. Of course if anyone can fight fire with fire with the Thai it's Inoue.

Thoughts on Estrada? Supreme technician in the Marquez mould for me. A joy to watch.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> noue weighed more and was taller than him. Don't be fooled by him fighting at higher weights previously, Inoue is the bigger man.
> 
> Inoue is no.1
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna dispute the order, in typical Japanese fashion I ranked Inoue the lowest but I'm over the fucking moon with his performance. Yes he still has a lot to work on and I hope he will continue to listen to the people who has his best interests at heart.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I think Estrada has a better chance against Srisaket, but I think Inoue has a better chance with Estrada.
> 
> Srisaket seems all wrong for Inoue, although he might walk straight into Inoue's punches. I just think he can back him up consistently. Of course if anyone can fight fire with fire with the Thai it's Inoue.
> 
> Thoughts on Estrada? Supreme technician in the Marquez mould for me. A joy to watch.


I was impressed with both Estrada and Cuadras to be honest. Sky's commentary team were overzealous with their praise of Estrada, who although fought well and ultimately won the fight by a couple of points on my card, was still getting touched quite regularly. That idiot Barker had Estrada up by 7 points ffs.

I'd like to see Estrada vs Srisaket and Cuadras vs Inoue next. Maybe on the same bill but we're a bit spoiled at the moment.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How have you got Inoue over Srisaket @Flea Man? Other than that tbough i agree with most of what you're saying


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Ken Barlow said:


> How have you got Inoue over Srisaket @Flea Man? Other than that tbough i agree with most of what you're saying


Because Srisaket has two wins over Gonzalez and neither Gonzalez or Cuadras were ever no.1 in the division?

Narvaez was when Inoue smashed him, and although he's been treading water since--and even with my thoughts on the Carmona win only looking like real quality with hindsight--he's the no.1 in the division.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Because Srisaket has two wins over Gonzalez and neither Gonzalez or Cuadras were ever no.1 in the division?
> 
> Narvaez was when Inoue smashed him, and although he's been treading water since--and even with my thoughts on the Carmona win only looking like real quality with hindsight--he's the no.1 in the division.


oh yeah, i forgot numbers mean more to you than ability and stuff ha, my bad


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


>


Help us out with a quick summary mate?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Help us out with a quick summary mate?


He said he can't wait to get revenge on September 9th.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> God damn!!!





Kingboxer said:


> Damn... a loss hasnt hit me this hard in years.


By the way, Gonzalez wasn't truly out.

He tried to get up pretty soon - they just didn't let him.

You can see, as hurt as he was, he was more like: "that's it, this is the end of the road".

Not taking a dig at the fallen champ, of course - just an observation.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> By the way, Gonzalez wasn't truly out.
> 
> He tried to get up pretty soon - they just didn't let him.
> 
> ...


Well he went limp and seemed to regain consciousness as he hit the ground, but obviously the fight was done with regardless. I'm not convinced he could have made it up in time even if he was given the opportunity.

There's a new sheriff in town!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Well he went limp and seemed to regain consciousness as he hit the ground, but obviously the fight was done with regardless. I'm not convinced he could have made it up in time even if he was given the opportunity.


Most likely not, yes.

Not steady enough to allow the ref to continue to the fight at least.



Pedderrs said:


> There's a new sheriff in town!


And he fears no one


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: I wasn't wowed by Estrada. I was wowed by the sheriff, he decimated an ATG.

Estrada is nexxx!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: I wasn't wowed by Estrada.


Definitely not one of his best nights, true, amplified significantly by Cuadras' wrong style.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> By the way, Gonzalez wasn't truly out.
> 
> He tried to get up pretty soon - they just didn't let him.
> 
> ...


 Can't question Chocolatito's heart, he has shown himself a warrior in many wars over the years, but I felt it was apparent somewhere around the second round in that he was going to get stopped sooner or later. Although obviously not as quick and devastating as it turned out to be.

Roman looked lethargic, slow and inaccurate. Unwilling or unable to fully commit on his shots and combinations. Srisaket, riding high off the first fight, was walking through him without showing an ounce of respect. The bodyshots in particular had Roman looking demoralized early on. Reminded me of Kovalev in the later rounds in Ward 2.

I think everyone on the card (ignoring Nieves) would have beaten the Roman that showed up. Not to discredit Srisaket though. He already proved himself in the first fight. This one just showed how much of a beast he is.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Can't question Chocolatito's heart, he has shown himself a warrior in many wars over the years, but I felt it was apparent somewhere around the second round in that he was going to get stopped sooner or later. Although obviously not as quick and devastating as it turned out to be.
> 
> Roman looked lethargic, slow and inaccurate. Unwilling or unable to fully commit on his shots and combinations. Srisaket, riding high off the first fight, was walking through him without showing an ounce of respect. The bodyshots in particular had Roman looking demoralized early on. Reminded me of Kovalev in the later rounds in Ward 2.
> 
> I think everyone on the card (ignoring Nieves) would have beaten the Roman that showed up. Not to discredit Srisaket though. He already proved himself in the first fight. This one just showed how much of a beast he is.


This is a good post, my man.

I agree.

Perhaps he should hang 'em up.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and this card just reinforced my belief that the little dudes are every bit as exciting - if not more so - than the bigger guys. I keep hearing how it's unusual for small fighters to pack KO power and that's one of the reasons given for why they don't sell as many seats. Even Sky's commentary team were going on about it on the night. 'It's unusual for guys this small to hit so hard'. Is it? Every division has its destroyers. Power is relative.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Definitely not one of his best nights, true, amplified significantly by Cuadras' wrong style.


JFE's rallys in the second half of championship fights are something amazing. Saved his ass here after a slower start than usual ( styles though like you said). In both the Viloria and Melindo fights he turned it up pulling away on the cards and almost stopping both in the end after very competitive first 6 rounds.

Awesome fighter.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

There's mouth watering fights to be made at Super Fly.

Sriksaket vs Estrada and Inoue vs Cuadras double bill next please.

Why mess bout?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: I wasn't wowed by Estrada. I was wowed by the sheriff, he decimated an ATG.
> 
> Estrada is nexxx!


Estrada beat the guy that beat the sheriff :nono


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> Estrada beat the guy that beat the sheriff :nono


Go watch Srisaket vs Caudras and come back to me.:good


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> JFE's rallys in the second half of championship fights are something amazing. Saved his ass here after a slower start than usual ( styles though like you said). In both the Viloria and Melindo fights he turned it up pulling away on the cards and almost stopping both in the end after very competitive first 6 rounds.
> Awesome fighter.


Yup, I knew that Ward was correct and that Estrada will be finishing strong.
Also knew that he needed something big to get a decision.
He pulled it off.
Barely.

What's interesting and is getting ignored due to most people being unfamiliar with him is Cuadras' impressive progress and a constant change of styles.

He's basically a modern day Sanchez in that regard.

He was a straight-forward meat-and-potatoes mexican fighter early in his career.

Then morphed into a textbook mobile boxer/ok puncher.

And in a couple of recent fights - especially against Estrada - he fought as an unorthodox mover-boxer.

Which made Estrada struggle even more with finding his target.
Just like Marquez who did better against a more conventional Pac and worse against a wilder, less refined Manny.

Hentai vs Principe would be an interesting clash of styles.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> There's mouth watering fights to be made at Super Fly.
> 
> Sriksaket vs Estrada and Inoue vs Cuadras double bill next please.
> 
> Why mess bout?


This is what I thought. Build on the momentum. #SuperFly2 with that double-header.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Yup, I knew that that Ward was correct and that Estrada will be finishing strong.
> Also knew that he needed something big to get a decision.
> He pulled it off.
> Barely.
> ...


Cuadras looked awful every time he switched and got on his bike. It's what lost him the fight as far as I could tell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Not trying to be too critical, but why didn't/couldn't Gonzales adjust while moving up in weight? The last 3 p4p fighters in Ward, Mayweather and Pacquiao could make the right adjustments while moving up in weight to adjust for the size disadvantage. Gonzales wasn't even that outsized here either. 

Continuing that aggressive, high volume style vs a big puncher in your 4th weight class obviously isn't the right idea. Even after the knockdown, he just got right back up and went at him again.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Not trying to be too critical, but why didn't/couldn't Gonzales adjust while moving up in weight? The last 3 p4p fighters in Ward, Mayweather and Pacquiao could make the right adjustments while moving up in weight to adjust for the size disadvantage. Gonzales wasn't even that outsized here either.
> 
> Continuing that aggressive, high volume style vs a big puncher in your 4th weight class obviously isn't the right idea. Even after the knockdown, he just got right back up and went at him again.


Good questions to be fair.

@Lester1583 @Flea Man


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Good questions to be fair.
> 
> @Lester1583 @Flea Man


Because he isn't those fighters. He is a different man with a different frame, with a different style.

I actually think it's a terrible question.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Because he isn't those fighters. He is a different man with a different frame, with a different style.
> 
> I actually think it's a terrible question.


:sad5 Wah?

The question is why didn't Gonzalez show the capacity to adjust when it became evident that the sheriff was too strong for him?

That's a terrible question?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> :sad5 Wah?
> 
> The question is why didn't Gonzalez show the capacity to adjust when it became evident that the sheriff was too strong for him?
> 
> That's a terrible question?


Yeah I think it's poor. It assumes that because the last few P4P fighters have been able to do that, that every fighter ranked on that level should be able to do. It's a loaded question made by someone who overrates certain fighters and is using this to completely dismiss a fighter because he's exclusively an offensive fighter.

A complete offensive fighter, but one that can't resort to slickness unfortunately for some people.

If you'd made the post I'd have answered it seriously.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah I think it's poor. It assumes that because the last few P4P fighters have been able to do that, that every fighter ranked on that level should be able to do. It's a loaded question made by someone who overrates certain fighters and is using this to completely dismiss a fighter because he's exclusively an offensive fighter.
> 
> A complete offensive fighter, but one that can't resort to slickness unfortunately for some people.
> 
> If you'd made the post I'd have answered it seriously.


The reason I opened it up to you was because I thought you could offer some intelligent theories as to why Roman Gonzalez at no point gave Srisaket a different look. I almost refuse to believe that a 4 weight world champion with the ability and experience Roman Gonzalez has isn't physically capable of giving different looks and changing strategy mid-fight. Maybe he isn't physically capable, maybe he's too prideful and stubborn etc. I don't know, which is why I opened the question up to those who have followed his career.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Not trying to be too critical, but why didn't/couldn't Gonzales adjust while moving up in weight? The last 3 p4p fighters in Ward, Mayweather and Pacquiao could make the right adjustments while moving up in weight to adjust for the size disadvantage. Gonzales wasn't even that outsized here either.
> 
> Continuing that aggressive, high volume style vs a big puncher in your 4th weight class obviously isn't the right idea. Even after the knockdown, he just got right back up and went at him again.


He already has, just maxed out at the fourth weight, he's already beaten Cuadras and Estrada and went life and death with Srisiket the last time around in what many thought he won.

So hes proven hes elite level even at this weight, just seems that weight disparity, style clash of Srisiket and a long career filled with hard fights caught up with him.

Hardly comparable with Ward who has moved up one weight, fought a guy the exact same size as him twice and Paul Smith really though is it?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> The reason I opened it up to you was because I thought you could offer some intelligent theories as to why Roman Gonzalez at no point gave Srisaket a different look. I almost refuse to believe that a 4 weight world champion with the ability and experience Roman Gonzalez has isn't physically capable of giving different looks and changing strategy mid-fight. Maybe he isn't physically capable, maybe he's too prideful and stubborn etc. I don't know, which is why I opened the question up to those who have followed his career.


Ah, right, yeah he's shot mate simple as.

Looked scared going in like he'd been sparked in sparring or something.

That's my theory anyway.

That's what you mean anyway. The post you quoted was the original agenda driven bollocks though.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> why


Because Chavez.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Ah, right, yeah he's shot mate simple as.
> 
> Looked scared going in like he'd been sparked in sparring or something.
> 
> ...


How did you score the first fight just out of curiosity, and how much do you think Gonzalez had left for that one?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> How did you score the first fight just out of curiosity, and how much do you think Gonzalez had left for that one?


I said he looked past it against Cuadras but was dismissed as just giving him a hard time.

First Srisaket fight could've gone either way but that was the last hurrah I think. The kinda' fight that will rob the last semblance of your prime from you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah I think it's poor. It assumes that because the last few P4P fighters have been able to do that, that every fighter ranked on that level should be able to do. It's a loaded question made by someone who overrates certain fighters and is using this to completely dismiss a fighter because he's exclusively an offensive fighter.
> 
> A complete offensive fighter, but one that can't resort to slickness unfortunately for some people.
> 
> If you'd made the post I'd have answered it seriously.


What a feminine ass response. And I look at boxing analytically and my analytical brain watch Gonzales who I'm a fan of and wondered why he wasn't adjusting appropriately. I think he's very well capable of doing it.

Chavez Sr. and Pacquiao were very offensive, but could fight defensively when needed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He already has, just maxed out at the fourth weight, he's already beaten Cuadras and Estrada and went life and death with Srisiket the last time around in what many thought he won.
> 
> So hes proven hes elite level even at this weight, just seems that weight disparity, style clash of Srisiket and a long career filled with hard fights caught up with him.
> 
> Hardly comparable with Ward who has moved up one weight, fought a guy the exact same size as him twice and Paul Smith really though is it?


I thought comparing him to Ward wasn't the best example since he's always been versatile, but I just threw his name out because he's was/is also p4p #1.

And it is amazing to me that he was able to keep that up for so long. I thought he obviously was showing vulnerabilities in his last few fights at the higher weight. After losing the first fight though and being dropped by Srisiket, I just expected a different approach. Maybe the wear


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What a feminine ass response. And I look at boxing analytically and my analytical brain watch Gonzales who I'm a fan of and wondered why he wasn't adjusting appropriately. I think he's very well capable of doing it.
> 
> Chavez Sr. and Pacquiao were very offensive, but could fight defensively when needed


Sorry to break it to you, but you haven't got a good eye for this stuff.

If you haven't noticed that Gonzalez has always had decent offence in the pocket, but now he lacks the ability to get out of range/step around his man--showing that his legs are gone--you're either not that analytical or you just don't understand/haven't watched much of Chocolatito.

As I say, I've been saying this for a while now.

I respect you for admitting the Ward shout was wrong, fair play for that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but you haven't got a good eye for this stuff.
> 
> If you haven't noticed that Gonzalez has always had decent offence in the pocket, but now he lacks the ability to get out of range/step around his man--showing that his legs are gone--you're either not that analytical or you just don't understand/haven't watched much of Chocolatito.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol:


I know it sounds harsh, but his response was shite.

People hit the bag a few times and assume they're analysts. Me on the other hand have actually been asked to gameplan for pro fighters, by legit gyms and have seen that actually work and bring about amateur titles and whatnot.

It's not arrogance, it's fact.

EDIT: doesn't mean I'm always right! I'm often wrong


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone doubts your knowledge here Flea. I do think BBall is getting a raw deal though, he was basically just asking why Gonzalez, an all time great fighter, seemingly couldn't adapt when the situation obviously called for it. Maybe his comparisons were off but I do think the question is valid.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> If you haven't noticed that Gonzalez has always had decent offence in the pocket, but now he lacks the ability to get out of range/step around his man--showing that his legs are gone-


Well that's all you had to say instead of trying to talk shit. Hopefully if he doesn't retire, he is able to adjust for his slower feet. Fighting at that range takes a lot. If he can't, maybe he can go back down in weight. I don't think his career has to be over now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't think anyone doubts your knowledge here Flea. I do think BBall is getting a raw deal though, he was basically just asking why Gonzalez, an all time great fighter, seemingly couldn't adapt when the situation obviously called for it. Maybe his comparisons were off but I do think the question is valid.


Yeah I wasn't comparing him to Mayweather or Ward at all from a style point of view. I was speaking on an ability point of view. Goznales is an atg and was herald in the same esteem as Ward, Mayweather and Pacquiao (which is being ignored I guess that I mentioned him).

Pacquiao fought a very smart and defensively sound strategy vs Oscar De La Hoya and even more so vs Brandon Rios.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Well that's all you had to say instead of trying to talk shit. Hopefully if he doesn't retire, he is able to adjust for his slower feet. Fighting at that range takes a lot. If he can't, maybe he can go back down in weight. I don't think his career has to be over now.


I'm sorry man I do snap at you a lot because I always assume you're repping your favourites in a roundabout way.

I do think it's unfair to assume every P4P no.1 should be able to do absolutely everything though. It shouldn't be that the very best fighters always have to be the most versatile. Sometimes being astounding in one thing was enough.

And it was for Gonzalez for a long time. He's had his day though, and I don't think it's a case of making adjustments now. Like Chang before him his offence will be fine, but everything that made that offence so great and useful isn't there anymore so it's likely to be more trouble than it's worth.

Sorry again for not giving your post the respect it deserved. I just assumed--as I often do with you--that it was a semi-casual agenda driven post. I admit that I was wrong.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't think anyone doubts your knowledge here Flea. I do think BBall is getting a raw deal though, he was basically just asking why Gonzalez, an all time great fighter, seemingly couldn't adapt when the situation obviously called for it. Maybe his comparisons were off but I do think the question is valid.


I've elaborated on that mate, it's just because who asked the question. I am often unfair to bball, that I admit, and I've apologised.

He doesn't have to accept my apology either, but it is sincere. I do think his bias clouds his judgement (often) but I shouldn't make it cloud mine and should treat his posts fairly on a case by case basis.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Srisaket right now is the frontrunner for:

Fighter Of The Year
KO Of The Year
Fight Of The Year

If he gets any of those he will be the first Thai ighter to win those....Hope he gets it....


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought comparing him to Ward wasn't the best example since he's always been versatile, but I just threw his name out because he's was/is also p4p #1.
> 
> And it is amazing to me that he was able to keep that up for so long. I thought he obviously was showing vulnerabilities in his last few fights at the higher weight. After losing the first fight though and being dropped by Srisiket, I just expected a different approach. Maybe the wear





bballchump11 said:


> I thought comparing him to Ward wasn't the best example since he's always been versatile, but I just threw his name out because he's was/is also p4p #1.
> 
> And it is amazing to me that he was able to keep that up for so long. I thought he obviously was showing vulnerabilities in his last few fights at the higher weight. After losing the first fight though and being dropped by Srisiket, I just expected a different approach. Maybe the wear


I think Srisiket adapted in the rematch tbh. He straight up went into kill mode, punching with intent to the body, took Chocolatitos engine away and forced him into a brawl that was always gonna favour Rungsivai.

Seen many great fighters get blasted out before.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Help us out with a quick summary mate?


It's a long ass video lol. Basically said that he's disappointed in the outcome and he wants to apologize to all his fans and the country of Nicaragua. That he knew his opponent was going to be prepared and he prepared himself to the fullest as well but was just caught with good counters that really stunned him. He's disappointed but accepts that this is the way boxing is.He understands that this weight class was much harder and clearly the size had an effect on him.He says he accepts his loss and gave a lot of credit to Rungvisai. Health wise, he's fine and there's nothing wrong with him. He's at peace with the result since he gave it his all and thanks all of his fans for the support.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonzalez didnt look right on Saturday. Maybes the loss made him feel vulberable or hes been feeling like hes slipping in the build up. He came in looking like he was mentally scarred even though he done well in the first fight. He looked absolutely devestated after, like his life was over, his wide was distraught at ringside mind.

Reading some of his interviews hes been talking a lot about his kids and family and how he doesnt want to fight on too long as it could have a bad effect on them. Maybes hes just lost his edge and probables needs to get out if thats the casem the rings not a good place to lose that fire.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Go watch Srisaket vs Caudras and come back to me.:good



i know this site likes to go hipster with those asian fighters but cuadras won that


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> It's a long ass video lol. Basically said that he's disappointed in the outcome and he wants to apologize to all his fans and the country of Nicaragua. That he knew his opponent was going to be prepared and he prepared himself to the fullest as well but was just caught with good counters that really stunned him. He's disappointed but accepts that this is the way boxing is.He understands that this weight class was much harder and clearly the size had an effect on him.He says he accepts his loss and gave a lot of credit to Rungvisai. Health wise, he's fine and there's nothing wrong with him. He's at peace with the result since he gave it his all and thanks all of his fans for the support.


Class act as always, I do wish he would come back and reclaim his greatness but I can't begrudge him a healthy retirement. Cheers for the translation.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Badass finish. I need to catch up!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Classy directing from HBO showing his partner running away hysterical.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> i know this site likes to go hipster with those asian fighters but cuadras won that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Classy directing from HBO showing his partner running away hysterical.


This is HBO - big drama show


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great night at the fights. The crowd was electric for the first fight, a little chilled for the Monster bout, and again electric for the main bout. 

I was surrounded by Nicaraguans and had a blast up until Gonzalez went to sleep. I had a great view of the first knock down and was shocked he got up. That second shot was brutal. Made you feel a little uneasy being that close.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


>


wasnt cuadras' only moment though...

maybe you need to watch the fight?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

So looks like Inoue-Ancajas on New years eve. hopefully we get Estrada-Srisaket next, although I think we may see them co headline a card in the meantime to try and build it a bit

But hopefully within 12 months we'll have Inoue vs the winner of Estrada-Srisaket

The winner of all that would be very high up the p4p rankings, and if it's Inoue or Estrada they'd be at a great age to go and really become atg's


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ken Barlow said:


> So looks like Inoue-Ancajas on New years eve. hopefully we get Estrada-Srisaket next, although I think we may see them co headline a card in the meantime to try and build it a bit
> 
> But hopefully within 12 months we'll have Inoue vs the winner of Estrada-Srisaket
> 
> The winner of all that would be very high up the p4p rankings, and if it's Inoue or Estrada they'd be at a great age to go and really become atg's


Inoue-Ancajas is an excellent fight as well, and a unification at that, which is always a great thing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> wasnt cuadras' only moment though...
> 
> maybe you need to watch the fight?


I've seen it. He was running for dear life before he got the life line.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> I've seen it. He was running for dear life before he got the life line.


he was moving a lot

countering a lot too

either way a lot of interesting match ups now


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuadras was clearly winning the fight, but he got folded in half once Rungvisai got him to the body, and Carlos was ready to go.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Inoue-Ancajas is an excellent fight as well, and a unification at that, which is always a great thing.


Yeah it's a really good fight for him, i'm pleased that Inoue and team seem to be ready for the big matches, there's been a few Japanese champs who have stayed at home and made some good defences but never had the biggest fights in the division, HBO to their credit seem to be helping change this, and Inoue deserves creddit too

I've just seen on the 'Scene too that Loeffler expects Estrada-Srisaket to be next too, so we could see the big unification in the first half of next year

What a time it's been for fly/superfly over the last couple of years


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ken Barlow said:


> Yeah it's a really good fight for him, i'm pleased that Inoue and team seem to be ready for the big matches, there's been a few Japanese champs who have stayed at home and made some good defences but never had the biggest fights in the division, HBO to their credit seem to be helping change this, and Inoue deserves creddit too
> 
> I've just seen on the 'Scene too that Loeffler expects Estrada-Srisaket to be next too, so we could see the big unification in the first half of next year
> 
> What a time it's been for fly/superfly over the last couple of years


It's a great time to be a fan of the little guys. SuperFly is so insanely stacked! Lots of mouth watering match ups to be made!


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Cuadras was clearly winning the fight, but he got folded in half once Rungvisai got him to the body, and Carlos was ready to go.


Pure speculation.  No doubt Rungv was putting in some nice body work and got him good in the 7th but Cuadras ended that round with some good footwork and some good shots and might have been able to do the same for the remainder of the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Pure speculation.  No doubt Rungv was putting in some nice body work and got him good in the 7th but Cuadras ended that round with some good footwork and some good shots and might have been able to do the same for the remainder of the fight.


All anyone can do is speculate at this point, but I think it's dishonest to discuss the fight without context. Simply stating that Cuadras won the fight is misleading. He 'won' a technical decision in a fight that was turning against him. He was badly hurt to the body and on his bike. Do I think he could have kept that movement up for a further 4-5 rounds? I would say no. The momentum had clearly shifted.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Humble in victory and humble in defeat .... A Class act just like his idol alexis Arguello...Chocolatito Gonzalez i salute you....You're a true Champion....


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Pure speculation.  No doubt Rungv was putting in some nice body work and got him good in the 7th but Cuadras ended that round with some good footwork and some good shots and might have been able to do the same for the remainder of the fight.


this. Rungvisai started landing good body shots but Cuadras was still landing good shots of his own.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> It's a great time to be a fan of the little guys. SuperFly is so insanely stacked! Lots of mouth watering match ups to be made!


Not an original thought, but you could take the 6 guys on the Super Fly card and put them in just about any combination and have a great fight on your hands.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Not an original thought, but you could take the 6 guys on the Super Fly card and put them in just about any combination and have a great fight on your hands.


Well, not Nieves.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Well, not Nieves.


that's why I threw in the "just about" ha ha. He was thoroughly outclassed. He could have looked for a soft spot on the canvas several times, though, so at least he gave what he had.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> that's why I threw in the "just about" ha ha. He was thoroughly outclassed. He could have looked for a soft spot on the canvas several times, though, so at least he gave what he had.


I'd be interested to see him in with lesser level super flys, certainly.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'd be interested to see him in with lesser level super flys, certainly.


He looked to me like a solid Friday Night Fights level guy. Tough, willing to mix it up, some skill, but clearly a step below the elite.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Not trying to be too critical, but why didn't/couldn't Gonzales adjust while moving up in weight? The last 3 p4p fighters in Ward, Mayweather and Pacquiao could make the right adjustments while moving up in weight to adjust for the size disadvantage. Gonzales wasn't even that outsized here either.
> 
> Continuing that aggressive, high volume style vs a big puncher in your 4th weight class obviously isn't the right idea. Even after the knockdown, he just got right back up and went at him again.


I think his style depended on a degree of physicality and his small frame also didn't allow for the kind of organic growth Floyd, Pac, and Ward were able to achieve.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

No comment:



> Srisaket Sor Rungvisai $170,000
> Roman Gonzalez $600,000
> 
> Naoya Inoue $182,500
> ...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> No comment:


Is this what getting shafted is like?

This is not very feel!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully Estrada and Srisaket can start getting close to Gonzalez purses from now on


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> All anyone can do is speculate at this point, but I think it's dishonest to discuss the fight without context. Simply stating that Cuadras won the fight is misleading. He 'won' a technical decision in a fight that was turning against him. He was badly hurt to the body and on his bike. Do I think he could have kept that movement up for a further 4-5 rounds? I would say no. The momentum had clearly shifted.


NO, that's simply a fact. LOL

What's misleading is to imply that Cuadras was surely on his way to a loss when he clearly looked to have regained his legs by the end of the 7th and seemed energized at the beginning of the 8th round.


----------

